# CM and signs of early pregnancy?



## mainermoma (Mar 1, 2005)

So I have had way more cm than usual this cycle, and I think I may have miscalculated my O. Would CM continue to be clear and slippery if I concieved? Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## pycelan (Aug 14, 2005)

This link could help you...

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/...Ovulation.html

Do you chart? Are you sure you have O'd?


----------

